# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rus Zulmü ve Kuzey Turan >  Rus Zulmüne Boyun Eğmeyen Tatar Kadını - Fevziye Bayramova

## ceydaaa

dd.jpgKazan Hanlığının son melikesi Süyümbike (15191557), Nogay mirzası Yusufun kızıdır. Süyümbike, 1533 yılında Moskova knyazi III. Vasiliy tarafından Kazan Hanlığı tahtına çıkarılan 17 yaşındaki Can Aliyle evlendirilmiştir. O sıralar Kazan Hanlığı ile Nogay Hanlığının arası iyi olmamıştır. Süyümbikenin evliliğinin amacı da siyasi olaylardan dolayı olduğu aşikârdır. Bu amaç, parçalanan küçük hanlıkları bir araya getirip, çöken Altın Ordu Devletini yeniden diriltmektir. Süyümbike, tüm Altın Ordu Devletlerini bir araya getirememiş, fakat Nogay, Kırım ve Kazan Hanlıklarını birleştirmeyi başarmıştır. 1535 yılında Can Ali hastalanarak öldükten sonra, Süyümbike Kazan Hanlığının bir sonraki hanı Kırımlı Safa Giray ile evlenmiştir. 1549 yılında Safa Girayın ölümünden sonra Süyümbike tekrar dul, Kazan Hanlığı ise hansız kalmıştır. Safa Giray Hanın yerine oğlu Ötemiş Giray han ilan edilmiş, fakat yaşı küçük olduğundan dolayı devlet işlerine Süyümbike bakmıştır. Korkunç İvan (15301584) Kazan Hanlığında olan kargaşalardan yararlanmak dileğiyle birkaç kez Kazan Hanlığına sefer düzenlemiştir. 1551 yılının 16 Mayıs tarihinde Kazan - Rus askerleri tarafından çember altına almıştır. Kuşatılan Kazandan Korkunç İvana elçi gönderilmiştir. Ve 1551 yılının 11 Ağustos tarihinde Süyümbike ve oğlu Ötemiş Giray Rus çarı Korkunç İvanın isteği üzerine esir olarak Moskovaya gönderilmiştir. İşte o kara gün, Kazan Tatarları için sonun başlangıcı olmuştur. Süyümbike, hain Tatar mirzaları tarafından esir verildikten sonra aradan çok zaman geçmeden 1552 yılının Ekim ayında Kazan Ruslar tarafından işgal edilmiştir. O gün bu gündür Kazan Tatarları devletlerini geri alabilmek için bağımsızlık mücadelesi vermektedir. Aradan geçen 458 yıl devamında Tatarlar bu mücadele uğruna birçok kurban vermiştir. Günümüzde de Rus zulmü hız kesmemiş, aksine şiddetini daha da arttırmıştır. Bu 458 yıl süresinde Ruslar Tatarları yok etmek için tüm yolları denemekten çekinmemiştir. Fakat Rusların bu zulüm ve eziyetlerine rağmen Kazan Tatarları devlet bağımsızlığı fikrinden asla vazgeçmemiş ve vazgeçmeyecektir.

Halklar Zindanı diye adlandırılan Çarlık Rusyasının çöküşü Rus olmayan milletleri sevindirmiş olsa bile, çok zaman geçmeden 1917 Ekim Devriminin götürdüklerinin getirdiklerinden daha fazla olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Tüm milletlere özgürlük vaadiyle ortaya çıkan Sovyetler, verdikleri sözlerini tutmamışlardır. Tatar milli hareket temsilcileri tek tek yok edilmeye başlamıştır. Stalin bir korku imparatorluğu kurduktan sonra başta Tatarlar olmak üzere Rus olmayan milletler üzerine bir kara bulut gibi çökmüştür. Rus Emperyalizmi her yerde, her fırsatta kendi göstermiştir. Rus zulmünü bizzat kendisi yaşamış olan devlet adamı ve ünlü tarihçi Zeki Velidi Togan( 18901970) Rus Emperyalizmini dünyaya tanıtmanın ne kadar zor olduğunu şu sözlerle izah etmiştir: Bu hakikatleri dünyanın anlaması çabuk olmuyor. Çünkü Ruslara tabi olmayan müstakil milletlere Rus meselesinin hakiki emperyalist mahiyetini anlatmak güçtür Hakikati anlamak için her milletin evvele bir defa Rus mahkûmiyetinde olması şarttır.[3] Rus Emperyalizminin zulmü altında yaşayan milletler kendi kendinden korkar duruma gelmiş ve böylece Tatar milli bağımsızlık hareketi de kendini korumak için bir tohum gibi toprak altına saklanmıştır.

1990lı yıllarda SSCBde demokrasi rüzgârları esmeye başladığında Tatar milli bağımsızlık hareketi tekrar kendine gelmiştir. Yüzyıllar boyunca toprağın altında saklanan tohum umut ışığını görerek toprağın üzerine çıkıp filizlenmiştir. Tataristan, 1990 yılının 30 Ağustos tarihinde bağımsızlığını ilan etmiştir. Bu yıllardaki Tatar milli bağımsızlık hareketi temsilcileri arasında Fevziye Bayramova da vardır. Bastırılarak bekleten milli duygularını dışarıya vurmaktan çekinmeyen Fevziye Bayramova böylece Tatar bağımsızlığı için mücadele verenler kervanına katılmıştır.

1990lı yılların coşku ve heyecanını bizzat yaşamış biri olarak, o yılları anlatmak için kelimeler bulmak imkânsızdır. Hani derler ya, anlatılmaz yaşanır diye, aynen öyle bir duyguydu bu. 1990 yılında ben Kazan Devlet Üniversitesi öğrencisiydim. 30 Ağustos tarihindeki Cumhuriyet Bayramı büyük bir coşkuyla kutlanmıştı. Kazanın dört bir yanında şarkı, müzik, kahkaha yankılanıyordu. İnsanlar sevinçle umudu bir arada yaşıyordu. Millet yüzyıllar boyunca uyuduğu uykudan kalkmış gibiydi. Fevziye Bayramova adını ilk kez o yıllarda duymuştum. 19901995 yılları arasında milletvekilliği yapan Bayramanın hararetli olduğu kadar, duygusal olan konuşmalarını televizyonda dinlerken çok etkileniyordum. 1986 yılında edebiyata giren Fevziye Bayramovanın yazdığı şiir ve romanlarını da okumuştum. Gerçek hayatta nasıl birisi olduğunu bilmediğim halde onu uzun boylu, sert, kendini beğenmiş biri gibi hayal etmiştim. Ulaşılmaz gibiydi Belki attığı cesur adımlar, belki de Tatar halkı için yaptığı fedakârlıklar onu böyle hayal etmeme sebep olmuştur. Gökyüzündeki parlak bir yıldız gibi ortaya çıktı Fevziye Bayramova. Ben, gökyüzündeki o yıldıza yerden bakıyordum

Fevziye Bayramova ile ilk yüz yüze görüşmemiz 2007 yılının Haziran ayında gerçekleşti. 15 Haziran 2007 tarihinde Konyanın Cihanbeyli ilçesine bağlı Böğrüdelik adlı Tatar köyünün 100 yıllığı kutlanacaktı. Bu kutlamaya davet edilmiştik, fakat bu tarih tatil zamanımıza denk geldiği için teklife pek sıcak bakmamıştık. Kutlamalara 23 gün kala Fevziye Bayramovanın geleceği haberini aldık. Bu haberi duyar duymaz hemen otel rezervasyonumuzu ve otobüs biletlerimizi iptal edip ailece Böğrüdelik köyüne gitmeye karar verdik. Amacımız Fevziye Bayramova ile görüşmekti. 15.07.2007 günü sabahın erken saatlerinde yola koyulduk. Çok heyecanlıydım. Televizyonlarda gördüğüm, kitaplarından tanıdığım Fevziye Bayramovanın kendisi ile karşılaşacaktım Acaba hayal ettiğim gibi birisi midir? Böğrüdelik köyüne geldiğimizde halk köyün okul bahçesinde toplanmaya başlamıştı. Köy sakinleri yazın köylerinde kalıp, kışın Konyada yaşadıkları için köy halkının büyük çoğunluğunu tanıyorduk. Kendimi Tatar milli bayramı Saban Tuydaymış gibi hissettim. Başlarına Tatar milli başlığı tübetey giymiş çocuklar ve erkekler, ana dilinde yapılan konuşmalar, okul bahçesinde çalınan Tatar şarkıları bana bu hissi vermiş olsa gerek. Köye gelir gelmez Fevziye Hanımı sorduk, Dinleniyor dediler. Daha sonra kutlama törenine geçildi. Okul bahçesi kalabalıktı. Konuşmasını yapmak için Fevziye Bayramovayı kürsüye davet ettiler. Böğrüdelik köyünün kurucusu Abdürreşit İbrahimov (18571944) hakkında da araştırmalar yapan Fevziye Bayramova, tarihçi, yaşar ve şair kimliğini de katarak güzel ve etkili bir konuşma yaptı. Konuşmasını Başını eğme Tatar adlı şiiri ile noktaladı. Bayramovanın bu şiiri Tatar halkına bir çağrı niteliği taşıyordu. 

Başını eğme, Tatar, başını eğme!
Umut söndü, bitmişiz artık, deme,
Sen dünyanın padişahıydın,
Gururlu başını kimin önünde eğdin? (Çev. R. K.)

Konuşmalardan sonra, Tataristandan gelen sanatçıların konseri vardı. Konserden sonra okul yanındaki Naşit - Hatice Çetinlerin evine misafir olduk. Fevziye Hanım da oradaydı. Fevziye Bayramovayı görünce çok şaşırdım, çünkü benim hayal ettiğimin aksine Fevziye Hanım ufak tefek gövdeli, çok sıcak ve samimi birisiydi. Hemen konuşmaya başladık, Fevziye Bayramova ilesanki yıllardır tanışıyorduk. Ev kalabalıktı, koyu bir sohbet arasında ikramlar yapıldı, çaylar içildi. Kazandan getirdiği hediyeleri sunduktan sonra Fevziye Bayramova son günlerde yazdığı Tsunami, Ural Dağlarını Geçerken, Dua, Ben Dünyaya Farklı Bakıyorum şiirlerini okudu. Daha sonra akşam yemeği için okul bahçesine çıktık. Sofralar kurulmuş sıcacık Tatar milli yemekleri bizi bekliyordu. Aradan 100 yıl geçmesine rağmen Böğrüdelik Tatarları ne dillerini, ne geleneklerini, ne de milli yemeklerini unutmuşlardı. Yemekten sonra Tataristandan gelen sanatçılar ve TRT sanatçıları şarkılar söylediler. Gece kararıncaya kadar kutlama devam etti. Gelen misafirleri evlere paylaştırmışlar. Biz ailece eşim-oğlum ve ben, Fevziye Bayramovanın da kaldığı Meftuha - Hurşit Çetin çiftinin evinde ağırlandık. Hoş sohbet evde de devam etti, sözler sabaha kadar bitmezdi fakat herkes çok yorgundu ve artık uyuma zamanıydı Sabah kalktığımızda Meftuha Hanım erkenden kalkıp sofrayı hazırlamış, bizim kalkmamızı bekliyordu. Tekrar tüm ev halkı ve misafirler bir aradaydı, sohbete doyum yoktu Fevziye Bayramovanın güzel ve akıcı konuşması bizi Tataristana götürüyor, kâh seviniyor, kâh üzülüyordum. Meftuha ve Hurşit Çetin çiftinin Tatar halkına özgü olan misafirperverliğine teşekkür ettikten sonra Fevziye Bayramova ile tekrar görüşmek dileğiyle vedalaştık. 2008 ve 2009 yıllarında bilimsel toplantılara katılmak için Türkiyeye gelen Fevziye Bayramova Ankarada bulunduğu sıralarda evimizde misafir kalmıştı. Artık bir birimiz daha iyi tanıyorduk. Ona olan saygım ve sevgim daha da artmıştı. Bu görüşmelerde gece yarısına kadar sürse bile bitmeyen sohbetler, paylaşılan sevinçler - tüm ömrüm boyunca kalbimin bir köşesinde en güzel hatıra olarak kalacaktır. Fevziye Bayramova ile olan karşılaşmaların benim hayatımda büyük etkisi oldu. Benim elime kalem alıp edebi ve siyasi yazılar yazmama, Tatar milli bağımsızlık hareketi ile iç içe olmama Fevziye Bayramova neden oldu. Kısaca söylemek gerekirse, Bayramova benim ilham kaynağımdır.

Beni bu kadar heyecanlandıran Fevziye Bayramova kimdir? Fevziye Eühadi kızı Bayramova 1950 yılında Tataristanın Saba bölgesinin Sabay köyünde 10 çocuklu bir ailenin 5.çocuğu olarak dünyaya gelmiştir. O, ilk-ortaokulu ve liseyi Saba bölgesinde tamamlamıştır. Bayramova gazetecilik mesleğine 16 yaşında yerli gazetede muhabir olarak başlamıştır. 1971 yılında Kazan Tiyatro Okulunun yönetmenlik bölümünden mezun olduktan sonra devlet televizyonunda çalışmıştır. 1989 yılında Kazan Devlet Üniversitesinin Tatar Filolojisi Bölümünden mezun olmuştur. 2006 yılında Mercani adındaki Tarih Enstitüsünde doktora tezini savunarak tarih doktoru olmuştur.

Bayramova çeşitli yıllarda Tataristanın tüm önemli gazete ve dergilerde çalışmıştır. 1986 yılında Bayramovanın Çayırlık adlı ilk roman kitabı yayınlanmış ve aynı yıl o SSCB Yazarlar Birliği üyesi olmuştur. Bayramovanın Tatar, Rus ve Alman dillerinde yayınlanan 33 kitabı bulunmaktadır. O, yazar, şair, oyun yazarı olmanın yanı sıra siyasi yazılar da yazmaktadır. Yaptığı çalışmalarından dolayı Ayaz İshaki ve Hadi Atlasi ödüllerini almıştır. Fevziye Bayramova Tatar tarihi ile ilgili araştırmalar yapmaktadır ki, konuyla ilgili yazılar, kitaplar yazmıştır. Turan İli(2008), Zaman. Millet. İnsan(2000), Millet ve Devlet(2009), Altın Ordum  Altın Toprağım(2006), Kırk Sıradağ(2005) kitapları bunlardan bazılarıdır. Fevziye Bayramovanın cihatçı molla Batırşa hakkındaki Bahadirşah(2006), Sibiryanın son hanı hakkındaki Küçem Han(2007) adlı tarihi romanları Tatar edebiyatına yeni bir soluk getirmiştir. Bunun dışında Bayramovanın, tüm ömrünü Tatar tarihini aydınlatmaya adayan Rus tarihçi, Stalin Devri kurbanı Mihail Hudyakov(18941936), ömrünün bir kısmını Türkiyede geçiren bilgin ve din adamı Abdürreşit İbrahimov ve ünlü Tatar şairi Hadi Taktaş (19011931) hakkındaki eserleri de okuyucunun dikkatini çekmiştir. Fevziye Bayramovanın kitapları arasında çocuklar için yazılanları da vardır. Alpların İlinde(2002), Nuh Peygamberin Gemisi(2004), Mutluluğun Anahtarı(2002) adlı eserleri çocukları hem eğlendiren hem de bilgilendiren Tatar çocuk edebiyatını önemli kaynaklarıdır. Tatar Edebiyatının ünlü eleştirmeni Farvaz Miñnullin (19341995), 1989 yılında kaleme aldığı Affetmezler Bizi, Affetmezler başlıklı yazısında son 1015 yılda Tatar Edebiyatının kalitesinin düştüğünden bahsederken, yeni yazarların ortaya çıkmasının sevindirici olduğunu vurgulamıştır. Miñnullin, bu yazısında Fevziye Bayramovanın edebiyat sahasına adım atması hakkında şunları yazmıştır:  Çok istediğim halde her yazar, her eser üzerinde durmam mümkün değildir. Fakat iki yazarın eserlerinden bahsetmezsem, beni affetmezler. Onlardan ilki  Rinat Möxemmediyevdir. Diğeri  Fevziye Bayramovadır Tataristan Yazarlarının XI. Kurultayına Fevziye Bayramova 4 yeni roman ile geldi. Romanların hepsi ilginç ve farklı, her romanı özgündür. Çayırlık  Maskeye, Maske  Kilometre Taşlarına benzemediği gibi, Göl Balığı romanı ise saydığımız 3 romanın hepsinden farklıdır. Aynı zamanda hepsi Fevziyeye özgü ateşli-heyecanlı, hiçbir şeyden sakınmadan yazılmıştır. Tüm romanlarından duygu seli fışkırmaktadır. Romanlarını okurken, kendini kâh sıcak rüzgârlı kum çölünde, kâh art arda gelen deniz dalgalarının ortasında buluyorsun [4] (Çev. R.K.) Gerçekten de Bayramovanın roman, yazılarını okurken kendini farklı hissediyorsun. Kaleminden kan damlayan Fevziye Bayramova bambaşka dünyalara götürüyor insanı, sen istesen de istemesen de roman kahramanları ile birleşiyorsun. Onların sevinci senin sevincin, onların ıstırap-gözyaşları senin de ıstırap ve gözyaşın oluyor. Roman kahramanları ile beraber güler, beraber ağlar hale geliyorsun. Olayları takip ederken şimdi ne olacak acaba diye, kitabı elinden bırakamıyorsun. Olaylar kendi içine çekiyor insanı. Tüm bunlar Fevziye Bayramovanın kaleminin gücüdür. Bayramova yalnız halk arasında değil akademik ve aydın çevre tarafından da kabul gören birisidir. Ünlü Tatar yazarı Emirhan Yeniki (19092000), Kazan Devlet Üniversitesi profesörleri Hatıyp Miñnegulov, Rezeda Ganeyeva, Prof. Dr. Rifat Svergin, yazar Aydar Helim ve diğerleri Fevziye Bayramovanın eseleri hakkında olumlu yorumlarda bulunmuşlardır.

Fevziye Bayramova yazar, tarihçi olmanın yanı sıra siyasetçi ve insan hakları savunucusudur. 1980li yılların sonlarında siyasete adım atan Bayramova, Tatar milli azatlık hareketinin aktif üyelerinden ve liderlerinden birisidir. O, 1989 yılında Tatar İçtimai Merkezinin eş başkanı, 1991 yılında İttifak Tatar milli bağımsızlık partisinin başkanı, 19941997 ve 2008 yıllarında Tatar Milli Meclisi reisi olarak seçilmiştir. 2002 ve 2007 yıllarında Dünya Tatar Kongresinin yönetim kurulu üyesi olarak seçilen Bayramova o yıllarda Tatarlar yaşayan birçok bölgede bulunarak halkın problemlerine çözüm arama girişimi içerisine girmiştir. Rusyanın Çilebe bölgesinde 1957 yılında patlayan Mayak atom fabrikasının bıraktığı nükleer kirlilik içinde yaşamaya mahkûm olan Tatarların yanında da bulunan Fevziye Bayramova, bu Tatar faciası ile ilgili Nükleer Takım Adaları veya Tatarlara Karşı Uygulanan Soykırım(2005) adlı kitap yazmış ve 2006 yılında bu kitap Almancaya çevrilip Der Nukleare Archipel oder der atomare Genozid an den Tataren adı altında Almanyada yayınlanmıştır. 1957 yılında olan bu patlamadan sonra çevredeki tüm Rus köyleri tahliye edilmiş, fakat Karabolak adındaki Tatar köyü sakinleri göz göre göre ölüme terk edilmiştir. Ayrıca bu Karabolak köyü haritada bile yoktur. Köy sakinlerinin %92si kanser hastasıdır. Bayramova, çaresizlik içinde kıvranan, ölüm ile kalım arasında varlığını sürdürmeye çalışan Tatar köyü Karabolak halkının derdine derman olmak için bu faciayı dünya kamuoyuna duyurmuştur.

Fevziye Bayramova, 19901995 yılları arasında Tataristan Parlamentosuna milletvekili olarak seçilmiştir. Bu yıllarda Tatar milli tarihinde önemli olaylar yaşanmıştır. Bayramova, 1990 yılının 30 Ağustos tarihinde ilan edilen Tataristan Devlet Bağımsızlığı Beyanatının hazırlanması aşamasında önemli görevler üstlenmiştir. 1991 yılında SSCB çöktükten sonra Rusya Tataristanın Devlet Bağımsızlığını tanımadığı için 1992 yılının 21 Mart tarihinde Tataristanda Referandum yapılmıştır. Bayramova, Referandum çalışmalarına da katılmıştır. Halk oylamasını %62 oyla kazanan Tataristan, Anayasa hazırlıklarına başlamıştır. Fevziye Bayramova, Anayasa hazırlıklarına katılarak kendi fikrini söylemekten çekinmemiştir. 1992 yılının 6 Kasım tarihinde Tataristan Anayasası kabul edilmiştir.

1991 yılının Mayıs ayında Tataristanın Devlet Bağımsızlığının tehlikede olduğu günlerde, Bayramova Rusyadaki Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine katılmaya karşı çıkmış ve açlık grevine başlamıştır. 14 gün devam eden bu açlık grevinden Bayramova ve taraftarları galip çıkmıştır. 14 Mayıs 1991 tarihinde açlık ilan eden Bayramova 14 gün boyunca 17 kilo kaybetmenin yanı sıra bir ömür boyu sürecek hastalıklara da davetiye çıkarmıştır. Amaç büyük olduğundan bedeli de ağır olmuştur. Mayıs ayının kavurucu güneşi, cana batan soğuk geceleri Fevziye Bayramovanın sabrını denemiştir. Bu bitmek bilmeyen 14 günün, saniyeleri  günlere, dakikaları  aylara, saatleri  yıllara, günleri ise ömre bedeldir. Bayramova, aradan 5 yıl geçtikten sonra 1996 yılında kaleme aldığı Açlık adlı yazısında 1991 yılındaki olay hakkında şunları yazmıştır:  O günleri hatırlamak benim için çok zor. Dışarıdan bakanlar için bu olay belki de temaşa gibi gözükmüştür: benim için ise o açlık tüm dünyanın gözlerinin önünde diri diri sırat köprüsünü geçmeye benziyordu. Sonuca varmadan ne durma, ne köprüden düşme, ne de geri adım atma imkânım vardı. Arkamda  millet, altta  cehennem, ileride özgürlüktü. Ben bunların böyle olacağına inanarak girmiştim sırat köprüsüne[5](Çev. R.K.) Tataristanın Rusya Cumhurbaşkanı seçimlerine katılmaması gerektiğini Parlamentoda söylemesine rağmen sözünü geçiremeyen Bayramova son çare olarak açlık ilan etmiş, Kazanın Özgürlük Meydanının ortasında yapayalnız açlık grevine başlamıştır. Bayramova canını ortaya koyarak meydana bir güneş gibi çıkmıştır. Daha sonraki günlerde Özgürlük Meydanı tıklım tıklım dolmuş, meydana 50 000 kişi toplanmış. Azatlık sesleri ile yankılanan meydanda Fevziye Bayramovanın yanına gelip yüzüne tükürenler de, teşekkür edenler de olmuştur. Gün geçtikçe kalabalıklaşan meydan Tatar milletini uykusundan kaldırmış ve Tatarlar kendi devlet bağımsızlığı için mücadeleye başlamıştır. 27 Mayıs 1991 tarihinde, 14 günlük açlıktan sonra Tataristan Parlamentosunda Rusya Cumhurbaşkanını Tataristanın seçip seçmeme meselesi gündeme alınmıştır. Bayramovanın durumu gün geçtikçe daha da kötüleşmiştir. O ne ayakta durabilmiş, ne oturabilmiş, rüzgâr eserse düşmeye hazır olan sonbahar yaprağı haline gelmiştir. Bayramova, son gücünü toplayarak Parlamentoya konuşma yapmak için götürülmüştür. 27 Mayıs günü parlamentoya gelişi hakkında Fevziye Bayramova şunları yazmıştır:  Son sözümü söylemeliydim. Rusya Cumhurbaşkanı Tataristanda seçilmemelidir! Biz bağımsız bir devlet, bu bağımsızlık uğruna ben şimdi emekleyerek de olsa salona girmeli, kararı değiştirecek sözleri milletvekillerine söylemeliydim.

Ben salona kendi ayaklarım üzerinde giremedim, beni taşıyarak getirdiler. Tüm meydan beni ağlayarak, şarkılarla ve AZATLIK diye ağırladı. Yüreğimi elime alarak ben son savaşa girdim.

Salonda 6 saat konuşma için bekledim! Ben daha son sözümü söylememiştim; ben ağlamamalı, düşmemeli, hatta ölmemeliydim Düşmedim, her kelimem açık, anlaşılırdı, salonda oturan Tatar erkeklerinin gözlerinde benimle gurur duyma da, aynı zamanda kardeşçe acıma ve sevgi hissettim[6]

Fevziye Bayramova konuşmasını bitirir bitirmez kürsüye Rus kadın milletvekili çıkarak Bayramovayı karalamaya başlamıştır. Güya Bayramova savaş çıkartmaya hazırlanıyor, milletleri birbirine düşürüyor vs. Bayramova son gücüyle salondan çıkmaya acele etmiştir, çünkü artık onun tüm gücü tükenmiştir. Fevziye Bayramova bununla ilgili: Ben onun (Rus kadın milletvekili - R.K.) önünde düşmemeliydim, fakat düşeceğimi hissettim. Kendi ayaklarımın üzerinde başım dik olarak salondan çıktım. Salon çıkışındaki küçük bir aralıkta ben kırıldım, bayılıp yere düştüm.[7]demiştir. (Çev. R.K.) Bayramova salondan çıktıktan sonra Tatar delikanlıları Rus kadının konuşmasını bitirmesine izin vermeden kürsüden indirmişlerdir. Geç de olsa Tataristan Parlamentosu kararı değiştirmiş, Tataristanda Rusya Cumhurbaşkanı seçimleri yapılmayacak diye karar çıkarmışlardır. Bayramovanın başlattığı mücadele sonucu elde edilen bu zaferin coşkusu 1992 yılının 21 Mart tarihinde yapılan Referandumda da kendini göstermiştir. Fakat daha sonraki yıllarda zafer ve kazançlar yerini mağlubiyet ve kayıplara bırakmıştır. Fevziye Bayramova olaylardan 5 yıl geçtikten sonra kaleme aldığı Açlık yazısında, sık sık sordukları Bu yaptıklarınızdan pişman değil misiniz? Her şey eskisi gibi oldu sorusuna şu yanıtı vermiştir:  Hayır, pişman değilim, efendiler! Devlet, diye meydanlarda aç yattığım için de, 5 yıl devamında Parlamentoda Ana dilinde (Tatar Dili - R.K.) konuştuğum için de, bu bahtsız milletin evladı olduğum için de, halkımın mutluluğu için mücadele başlattığım için de, halkımın yanılıp üstümden ezip geçtiği için de pişman veya kırgın değilim, gücenmiyorum. Bu benim geçeceğim yoldu, bu  benim sırat köprümdü, bu  benim mücadele yolum, kaderimdi. Birisi bu işi başlatmalıydı, diğerleri devam eder, bazıları milli bayrağı bizden daha yükseklere kaldırır.[8] (Çev. R. K.)

Fevziye Bayramova, Stalin cellâtları tarafından Zöye hapishanesine atılan siyasi tutuklunun kızıdır. O da tüm ömrünü boyunca Rus Emperyalizmi yandaşları tarafından takip edilmiştir. Çektiği acılar, döktüğü göz yaşarlının, milleti için yaptığı fedakârlıkların haddi hesabı yoktur. Fevziye Bayramovayı susturmak, sindirmek için fiziksel ve manevi baskıların hepsini deneyen emperyalizmin dalkavuk yalakaları onu başlattığı bu zor ama kutsal yolundan caydıramamıştır. Millet için mahkûm olmak şereftir mantığından yola çıkan Bayramova, Rus Emperyalizmi Mahkemelerinde hem kendini hem de milletini savunmuştur. Bayramova, 2008 yılının Aralık ayında Tataristanın Devlet Bağımsızlığını tanımaları için dünya parlamentolarına, BMye Tatar Milli Meclis reisi sıfatıyla gönderdiği beyanat ve müracaat için mahkemede yargılanmış ve 1 yıl ev hapsi cezasına mahkûm edilmiştir. Fevziye Bayramova 14 Haziran 2009da yazdığı BİZİ NEDEN YARGILIYORLAR? başlıklı yazısında şöyle demiştir:

"Bizi neden yargılıyorlar?

Bizi milletimizi savunduğumuz için, Tatar devletçiliğini yeniden diriltmek istediğimiz için yargılıyorlar.

Bizi bu dünyada Tatar olarak, Müslüman olarak, hukuklu bir birey olarak yaşamak istediğimiz için yargılıyorlar. Bizi Rus olmayı reddettiğimiz için, onun dinini kabul etmediğimiz için yargılıyorlar.

Bizi Rusyanın gerçek faşist yüzünü ve Rus olmayan milletlere karşı yürüttüğü sinsi faaliyetlerini dünyaya duyurduğumuz için yargılıyorlar.

Biz uluslar arası düşmanlığı körüklemiyoruz, aksine Tatar ulusunu ve ildeki diğer uluslara karşı Rusyanın yürüttüğü düşmanlıktan korumak istiyoruz.

Biz haklı olduğumuzu biliyoruz ki, Rus Emperyalizmi mahkemesinde kendimizi de, ulusumuzu da sonuna kadar savunmaya hazırız.[9](Çev. R.K.)

Tüm bu karşılıklar, zorluklar Fevziye Bayramovayı yıldırmamış, susturamamış, aksine gücünü ikiye katlamıştır. 1 yıldan fazla süren mahkeme süresince Tatar halkı Bayramovayı yalnız bırakmamış hep yayında olmuştur. Tüm kalbi ile milleti için yanıp tutuşan ve gücünü de milletinden alan bu cesur Tatar kadını Rus zulmü karşında boyun eğmemiş, Rus cellâtları karşısında bükülmemiş, Rus Emperyalizmine kafa tutmuştur. Cesaret bilekte değil yürektedir, derler ya, işte bu sözler Fevziye Bayramovayı tanımlamaktadır.

Bayramova, 60 yaşında olmasına rağmen gençlere taş çıkartırcasına yılmadan, yorulmadan milletine hizmet etmeye, milletinin bağımsızlığı için mücadele vermeye devam etmektedir. Seçtiği bu kutsal amacına ulaşmak için son nefesini verene dek mücadelesini sürdüreceği de su götürmez bir gerçektir. Tarihte destan yazan Tatar halkının cesur kadını Bayramovanın duruşu: bir saniye kararsızlığa düşmeden, bir milim ödün vermeden, her zaman dik, her zaman ilkeli bir duruştur. Karşılıksız millet sevgisi budur işte! Hiçbir şahsi çıkar gözetmeden Tataristan bağımsızlığı ve halkın kurtuluşu için doğru bildiği yoldan inanarak mücadele eden Fevziye Bayramova, milletini karşılıksız seven bir şahsiyettir. Dünyada kusursuz insanlar yoktur, kusursuz niyetler vardır Bayramova da kusursuz niyet uğruna kendini feda eden Tatar kadınıdır!

5 Aralık 2010 tarihinde Fevziye Bayramova 60. yaş gününü kutlayacaktır. Onu en içten dileklerle kutlarken, sağlık-mutluluk ve bağımsız Tataristanda yaşayabilmesini arzuluyorum. İyi ki doğdun, iyi ki varsın ve iyi ki sizi tanıdım Fevziye Bayramova!

----------

